# Ford 2000-3000-4000 (3-cyl ,1/65 -12/74) Shop Manual, version 2



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Covers:
All Purpose Agriculture (2100, 3100 and 4100)
LCG (2110 and 4110)
Rowcrop (4200)
4000 SU (4140)

The old version of this pdf (ShopManual_Ford_2_3_4000.pdf) did not have all pages from the manual. This second version is updated and complete.


----------



## sunset72070 (Mar 24, 2018)

I needed this manual. You helped me out tremendously.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## JohnEl (Nov 22, 2018)

Just what I needed


----------



## Tractor Bruce SC (Aug 5, 2019)

Thank you for the info. Very helpful.


----------



## Mike8087 (Aug 8, 2020)

Just what I needed to check my pump psi


----------



## Michael Yares (Dec 13, 2020)

So nice to have this resource rather than paying lots of money for the same thing. I have been trying to figure what tractor my forklift was based on and this answered the question. Thanks!


----------



## rupe01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Thanks so much!


----------

